# Woods not taking dyes?



## Schroedc (Feb 10, 2015)

I'm running some batches through my resin and having some issues, The Spalted Maple, Maple Burl, Cottonwood Burl and others are taking the dye just fine but I have had a dickens of a time getting any of my Black Ash Burl to take dye. it is taking resin based on weight before and after stabilization, plenty long soak times and there is plenty of dye in the resin. I've bought commercial BAB blanks that dyed just fine so what am I doing wrong? Or is it possible I have something other than BAB? It's quite a bit darker than other pieces of BAB I've had in the past, Almost Hickory Burl in color but still stinks like BAB.......

Any input is appreciated!


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 10, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> I'm running some batches through my resin and having some issues, The Spalted Maple, Maple Burl, Cottonwood Burl and others are taking the dye just fine but I have had a dickens of a time getting any of my Black Ash Burl to take dye. it is taking resin based on weight before and after stabilization, plenty long soak times and there is plenty of dye in the resin. I've bought commercial BAB blanks that dyed just fine so what am I doing wrong? Or is it possible I have something other than BAB? It's quite a bit darker than other pieces of BAB I've had in the past, Almost Hickory Burl in color but still stinks like BAB.......
> 
> Any input is appreciated!



Pics of the BAB in question would help


----------



## Kevin (Feb 10, 2015)

I thought you were supposed to dye before stabilize . . . I don't dye but seems to me stab first will limit how much dye can get in.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cody Killgore (Feb 10, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I thought you were supposed to dye before stabilize . . . I don't dye but seems to me stab first will limit how much dye can get in.



They are dyed/stabilized at the same time...as in the dye is in the stabilizing resin. 

I agree with Tom though. Need to see a pic.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## TurnTex (Feb 10, 2015)

What dye are you using? If you are using Alumilite dyes with Cactus Juice and are getting a weight increase, then you just do not have enough dye in your mix. It is impossible to get Cactus Juice into the wood and not the dye. Once mixed into the Juice, it becomes parts of the Juice. There are no particles to get "filtered" out by the wood. Now, if you are using something else such as a powdered dye, this all changes. If it is Alumilite dyes, add even more dye!


----------

